# Captain Beefheart



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

There are few artists who I've admired as much as the Captain. So, I decided to make a thread for him.

Why do I like Captain Beefheart so much? It's difficult to say. He definitely didn't write the most conventional music ever, or the most beautiful, but there's something about the sound of his music... I just love it!

My favourite album of his is either _Lick My Decals Off, Baby_, or _Ice Cream for Crow_.

So, are there any other Beefheart fans on this forum?


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

I love him! Unfortunately, I didn't ever listen to anything past Trout Mask Replica and Safe as Milk.. Those two are, however, two of my favorite albums.. He's such a unique musician..


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

I remember the first song I ever heard of Beefheart's was Electricity, and it just completely blew my mind when I first heard it. When I first heard _Trout Mask Replica_, I was a bit confused, but after a couple of listens it's become one of my favourite albums. It's just so... fast and bulbous!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I know and like Trout Mask Replica. Guys like him are the only one extremely avant-garde music that I enjoy.


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

I believe that what makes _Trout Mask Replica_ such a good album is the genuineness of it. Even though many of the songs defy what most any person would define as music, it has a sincere feeling about it, and it's actually done very well.


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

For anyone interested, on Youtube there's a set of videos of Captain Beefheart singing live on a French TV show. My favourite's a split between "Safe as Milk" (



) and "Big Eyed Beans from Venus" (



).


----------



## Landon (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry never got into him as his music was tuneless as can be.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

"Clear Spot" is hugely enjoyable, and more accessible than Trout Mask. The latter's lyrics are powerful if you take the trouble to investigate. The song "Electricity" leaves a little hot spot in your brain. But for me, "Clear Spot" is the one.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I understand he is a painter now. I find I like his art a lot more than his music. I listened to him a bit because of his relationship with Zappa, but had trouble getting past that Wolfman Jack voice. For a time I thought he and Wolfman were the same person, just like the rumor that Zappa and Leon Redbone were the same.

He certainly had some interesting musical ideas, and the Magic Band always seemed to pull them off for him. I like the way he used traditional blues melodies but with lopsided rhythms. I believe he once stated that he didn't like music to hypnotize, hence the quirky rhythms.


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, he did write with some rather strange rhythms. I remember seeing a sheet music score that someone had written for one of his songs, and the time signature changed between 3/4, 3/8, 2/4, 11/32, 5/16, 4/4, and 2/8 within the first 13 measures.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

*Don Van Vliet*

The Captain has left this ship.


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 3, 2010)

Sad news. He was one of my favourite artists. Trout Mask Replica, The Spotlight Kid, Clear Spot, Doc at the Radar Station... I still listen to them regularly.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Landon said:


> Sorry never got into him as his music was tuneless as can be.


Not really. Everybody goes for Trout Mask because it's the most famous. Try the two-fer CD The Spotlight Kid/Clear Spot. It's much more accessible.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Let's not forget CB was also one of the very few vocalists who could actually sound like a genuine bluesman. Only Tom Waites can come close IMO.


----------

